

Startcraft II sells 1.5 Mil in 48 hours... huh - bhavin
http://www.i4u.com/article37102.html

======
mxavier
It really bums me out when companies that have terrible, user-hostile policies
get rewarded with record-smashing sales. You know their CEOs see the sales
report and are all too happy to attribute it to their own doing. See Call of
Duty Modern Warfare 2 for another example.

~~~
moultano
This might be obvious to most people here, but what do you consider to be
their user-hostile policies with starcraft 2?

~~~
lmkg
Probably the most controversial misfeature is that Starcraft 2 doesn't provide
LAN support, ostensibly to combat piracy. If you want officially-supported
multi-player, it's Blizzard's Battle.net service or gtfo.

~~~
moultano
Internet access is so universal now that this doesn't seem like much of an
imposition to me. What are the other complaints?

~~~
fragmede
Region locked - You have to have the US version of the game to play against US
players and no playing against South Korea.

Removed 'spawn' install - locked down installation so you can play 1 copy on
several computers - but only with each other.

The single player campaigns are going to be broken up into 3 $60 games.

There's the Real-id fiasco that they've backed off a little bit on.

User made maps aren't files that can be passed around, they MUST be hosted on
bnet's servers, and there's a 25MB limit per-account.

\--

However you fall on the question, the real problem is we end up _not_ talking
about the various merits of the game and how much we can't wait to play it,
but instead dissect the policies surrounding the game.

Also, what happens when battle.net is down?

~~~
Pent
1.5 million is still pretty low for a game of this caliber and fan base. I
know this is hearsay but I can't help but think that the previously stated
points on their new user-hostile policies hurt sales fairly badly this round.

~~~
gamble
It's huge for a contemporary PC release. 150k copies would be great
performance for a typical PC game in its first week on the market. Most AAA PC
titles will never break a million copies.

------
lsc
what I want to know is how come they didn't milk it by releasing a slight
upgrade every few years like they did with warcraft?

~~~
sliverstorm
I'm going to guess you're not being sarcastic and give a straight answer.

They _are_ going to do that. This only has the Terran campaign.

~~~
lsc
well, yes... but my question was why didn't they do that for the last 10 (has
it been 10 years?) since starcraft was released?

~~~
gte910h
1, They did release an expansion

2, They released another RTS, Warcraft III and an expansion, then an MMO.

